# Replace license plate light please help!!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Not much but...








2017 Chevy Cruze Tag Light Replacement


Has anyone had to replace their tag light yet? Both of my tag lights quit working. I pulled the upholstery rivets out, and pulled the tag light assembly. It's a plug and play style, with the trunk release button and tag lights all in one. I'm unsure how to replace just the bulbs. (Although I...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

On my 17 hatch it's two individual units. There's a locking tab at the passenger side of each. Get in there with a flt blade screwdriver and they pop right out. I'm guessing the sedan is different


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I think for the sedan it comes with a factory LED so no need to change that.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

booyakashao said:


> I think for the sedan it comes with a factory LED so no need to change that.


Yes, my 2018 sedan has a sealed LED light assembly. You replace it as one component. Being an LED I'm sure it will last a long time.


----------

